# Dryer Extension (Outside)



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pics would help, where are you located, if you in an area which enjoys winter weather I would be careful as to how long you extend the vent outside, as it will condensate and you will gather lint in the vent pipe eventually plugging it and possibly forming ice on the end of the vent.


----------



## tbzep (Nov 26, 2010)

Jackofall1 said:


> Pics would help, where are you located, if you in an area which enjoys winter weather I would be careful as to how long you extend the vent outside, as it will condensate and you will gather lint in the vent pipe eventually plugging it and possibly forming ice on the end of the vent.


I'm at work so pics will have to come later. I'm in TN, which has fairly mild winters, but your Canadian neighbors to the north have been sending me their air all this week and I've been getting 15-20 deg lows. :wallbash:


----------

